# Irregular Heart Beat



## earthsfate (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if its normal for Golden's to have an irregular heart beat. I listen to Lucky's heart and it beats irregular. Tt would beat and then pause, its not consistent. Just wanted some reassurance. Anyone else notices this? Thanks!

-Eric


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, this is normal. It's called sinus arrhythmia and is typical in dogs. It can be more pronounced in physically fit dogs. The heart speeds up and slows down in relation to breathing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW, this is good to know. If I felt it in my dog I would have been rushing to the vet!


----------

